# Ifor Williams servicing?



## Micky (1 June 2017)

Can anyone recommend somewhere that will service my horse trailer please? Cheshire east way? Thanks


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 June 2017)

In west Cheshire rather than east, Guy Corbett at Hampton, nr Malpas is very good. He services a lot of trailers,  and also does lorry repairs and maintenance. Nice chap.

Think it was £240 last year for a service for my 10 year old Ifor, including 4 new tyres.

E.G.Corbett vehicle repairs 07944 606652


----------



## Micky (1 June 2017)

Thanks tiddlypom it is a bit far, will have a Google!


----------



## ROG (1 June 2017)

ask member - trailer guy - on the HHO TOWING CLINIC thread - link below in signature


----------



## KautoStar1 (2 June 2017)

John Potts in Allostock nr Holmes Chapel.   Excellent service and reasonably priced too.


----------



## abbijay (2 June 2017)

I've used David Pugh in Betchton (just outside Sandbach) and I was very pleased and he was reasonably priced.


----------



## Micky (2 June 2017)

Great thanks all


----------

